

The almost forgotten story of the Amiga 2000 - beamatronic
http://amigalounge.com/b268.html

======
lobster_johnson
Video Toaster was definitely used in Europe; I saw it demoed at trade shows
and at demo parties, and the local TV station when I was growing up was
definitely using it. I don't know how, if there was no PAL support, but I
suspect the author is wrong about that.

------
rifleman
So many grammatical errors and misspellings.

~~~
jefurii
This page is chock full of eggcorns
([http://eggcorns.lascribe.net/](http://eggcorns.lascribe.net/)).

